# Awesome Theme for a Farm



## SheepGirl (Jun 13, 2012)

BLACK AND WHITE SPOTS! 

So you decide to get some sheep.





_Jacob ram photo source: J & M Farm_

And then you think, oh, I gotta add some cattle!




_Holstein photo source: University of Minnesota Extension_

But then you think your farm isn't complete without some chickens.




_Brahma photo source: Benchland Blog_

And now you're wanting some hogs, so you buy a couple.




_Pietrain photo source: Lapluie Cartoon_


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 13, 2012)

Now that's what I call being spott batty!!   LOL LOL LOL>

Donnabelle


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 13, 2012)

And then you get my pup "Primo" with his spots.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't forget Valentine the Goat


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 13, 2012)

That is too funny.

and  I am definately the normal one here!


----------



## pennylove (Jun 13, 2012)

This farm would definitely need a Border Collie. _Definitely._


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't forget the Appaloosa horse!  (don't have a picture)


----------



## Kitsara (Jun 13, 2012)

How about a rabbit in the mix?

Snip


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol, glad you guys are all enjoying this thread!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is the farm border collie! At your service!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 13, 2012)

You will also need a Nubian for milk to go with Valentine the goat.  

Jazz






And a nice lap dog for those cold winter nights, Sissy.


----------



## elevan (Jun 13, 2012)

All this black and white makes me think this farm would be named "Tuxedo Farm"


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 13, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> All this black and white makes me think this farm would be named "Tuxedo Farm"


Good One!


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 13, 2012)

Forgot the black and white cat


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

Leopard Appaloosa, POA or Knapstrupper horse


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 14, 2012)

http://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/zebra-camo.jpg

LOL : )


----------

